# Dishwasher- Maytag mdb7600aws- fills with water then stops-any ideas?



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

guess is logic board or timer is bad.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bad Control board or faulty wiring going to either the float sensor or pump. It is not an easy fix, especially if it is an under counter mounted unit. You can go to repairclinic.com to get an idea on what the parts will cost. Then compare to a new unit.

The Control panel alone will run you around $131. The motor is over $200. Run Capacitor is only $25. That of course would be the first thing that I would look at, before charging up the credit card. By the time you change out the parts, thinking one or the other is at fault. You could buy a new one.

Have a tech come in and check out what is going on, before you start buying parts. That would at least let you decide which route to take.


----------

